# Blues and creams



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

As the title suggests blues and creams 








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

A few more 








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures jo, I see the cats get on ok with your dog


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes they do, in fact the cats rule the roost where the dogs are concerned lol


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

They're all such gorgeous colours!!  xxx


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

They are all stunning! :001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely pictures of lovely cats. :001_wub:

That one of the fish food cupboard brough back memories of when we had a fish tank - couldn't keep the cats out!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oslo likes to nick the Algae wafers and parade round the room with the packet in his mouth as if he's been a clever boy and caught some prey!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, your cats are all so pretty. xxxx_


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow !!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: stunning cats !!  I LOVE Oslo :001_wub:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

GORGEOUS!:001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> Wow !!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: stunning cats !!  I LOVE Oslo :001_wub:


Are you sure, you can have him he is very naughty


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _what lovely pictures, your cats are all so pretty. xxxx_


So are yours :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Are you sure, you can have him he is very naughty


Don't say that unless you mean it    he's been on my catnap list for ages :yesnod:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

He was on mine first! Last time you tried to give him away I was first!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/292114-free-good-home-blue-white-wegie.html?highlight=oslo

I'll pay postage...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Now now no fighting over him

Don't think Henry would let me, he would miss his friend too much.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

How did I miss that thread !! JC , I'll pay postage AND get Jo a box of chocs


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Did you see the pic of him when he decided to jump in a 50l bin full of water?

Here it is 







[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Pah! You are just trying to get more chocolates by inviting everyone else down. However, I bid postage, chocs and regular photo updates!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh they are just gorgeous Jo  fabulous colours too

Viv xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

vivien said:


> Oh they are just gorgeous Jo  fabulous colours too
> 
> Viv xx


Thank you


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

STUNNING!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Pleeeeeeze can i come and live at your house Jo....You have very boooootiful kitties and doglets....and also a jam packed fridge


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you just knowu got a well cycled tank when your cat prefers it to tap water, watch out for meds though......oh and falling in ..thats in slow mo, but the way out is like a rocket... i hated it when friends used to say ,your cat s trying to eat your goldfishes,.....dohh , never,..they just like running water that tastes better than tap,so do fish.....my boy has a fetish for wafers aswell. cant wait so see these lovely pics poperly ,not fully loaded yet..aghhh


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

what a lovely furry family you have, very beautiful


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! They're so beautiful!


----------

